# [Wet Thumb Forum]-6 Gallon Nanocube



## Sockfish (Dec 6, 2004)

My new 6 gal Nanocube arrived today. Right now it's filled w/ Eco-complete and water, just running this first day. I'm going to stick with easy care plants and have a fabulous piece of driftwood for it--here's the pic, it's @ 4"x4":


----------



## Sockfish (Dec 6, 2004)

My new 6 gal Nanocube arrived today. Right now it's filled w/ Eco-complete and water, just running this first day. I'm going to stick with easy care plants and have a fabulous piece of driftwood for it--here's the pic, it's @ 4"x4":


----------



## Sultanita (Feb 24, 2005)

Ooh let me know how that goes! I plan to do something similar with my boyfriend's 5-gallon cold freshwater nano. I couldn't view the link, though.


----------



## imported_russell (Sep 14, 2004)

ya, link is broken


----------



## Sockfish (Dec 6, 2004)

Oops,

See the above post--the pic is there now...

Fig


----------



## imported_russell (Sep 14, 2004)

cool wood figgy


----------



## Sultanita (Feb 24, 2005)

really nice piece!


----------



## Sockfish (Dec 6, 2004)

Okay!

My 6 gal Nanocube is set up with Puffdaddy and Poke, my 2 Dwarf Puffers. Thanks to Brian [BSS] the photos are sorta ok. The second one is somewhat fuzzy because Pdaddy was moving fast.

Eco-complete, java fern, marimo, stargrass, tiger lily bulb, whateryajigger, cool driftwood.


----------



## Sockfish (Dec 6, 2004)

Second pic--P-daddy!

Figgy


----------



## Hawkeye (Aug 20, 2004)

Very nice. I like small tanks. keep us updates on your progress.

Hawk


----------



## imported_Rizos (Feb 22, 2005)

Looks nice! I'm still debating what size tank to get for my puffer set up.... I went to the LFS on Saturday determined to buy the 12-gallon Nano Cube but then saw a 29-gallon set up that I fell in love with. Now I don't know what to do!


----------



## Sockfish (Dec 6, 2004)

Well...

You can put a passel o' puffers in 29 gallons...Just depends on how many of the little guys you want!
Better yet--get TWO tanks!

Fig


----------



## imported_BSS (Apr 14, 2004)

Cool lookin' little tank you got there. And that driftwood is very nice. 

My picture taking advice does work for stationary tanks, but catching the fish is another bridge I have yet to cross.

Keep the updates coming!
Brian.


----------

